# D-Wade: I Won't Play For Knicks



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Days after suggesting the possibility of becoming a teammate of LeBron James after the two become free agents in 2010, Miami [URL="http://www.fannation.com/tags/show_tag/4554"]Heat[/URL] guard Dwyane Wade shot down at least one potential destination for the star-studded tandem: New York. Wade said Tuesday that he remains committed to the Heat for now and could see himself spending the rest of his career in Miami. But Wade also said he would explore all of his options should he elect to opt out of his contract and become a free agent in 2010, the same summer several of the NBA's top players have options. ''Is it a possibility me and LeBron will play together? It's always a possibility,'' Wade said after the Heat's practice Tuesday at AmericanAirlines Arena. ``We're both free agents. Is it a possibility I'm going to New York? That's not a possibility in my mind.''


http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/89411-d-wade-i-wont-play-for-knicks?eref=facebookapp

Chalk up one guy off your list Walsh, and while you add it, don't count on Lebron either. I still think he will re-sign with the Cavs. Now, what does that leave you with? Bosh, Nash, Joe Johnson and Amare. Just imagine, we might end up with tons of cap space, and not a signing worth a back page to print on. It happen to the Bulls and it can happen to the Knicks. That 2010 plan better work, or people are going to be calling for Walsh's head.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

this is probably just damage control.


either way I'm not big on his game.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/89411-d-wade-i-wont-play-for-knicks?eref=facebookapp
> 
> Chalk up one guy off your list Walsh, and while you add it, don't count on Lebron either. I still think he will re-sign with the Cavs. Now, what does that leave you with? Bosh, Nash, Joe Johnson and Amare. Just imagine, we might end up with tons of cap space, and not a signing worth a back page to print on. It happen to the Bulls and it can happen to the Knicks. That 2010 plan better work, or people are going to be calling for Walsh's head.


This is why I was never a fan of the 2010 plan. The top tier players are likely to all resign with their teams and what's left is not much better than what we had. Bosh can't carry the Raptors, what chance is there that he can do so for us? I like Joe Johnson but is he a guy you gut your team for? Nash will be over the hill by the 2010 season (if he isn't already) and Amare is one of the most overrated players in the league; Kenyon Martin with a more consistent jump shot. Fortunately, the Knicks have become much more competitive so I'm hoping we can build our team from within since free agency is far from a sure bet. We'll have a couple more draft picks coming up and I'm hoping we'll make the most of them.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I don't care about who signs where....*

Clearing space will give us lots of flexibility in filling out the roster. I doubt very seriously that the only teams vying for a title will have either LJ or Wade on them. IMO, we are s stud SG and a real center away from contending, regardless of what happens with the FAs. We will be in a position to trade with anyone for almost anyone because of being below cap. The idea is to have a talented, well balanced team that plays with intelligence, effort, and poise. I have faith that we will get there. For all the people that have complained about how this season has unraveled, I think a trip back to the predictions done preseason should open some eyes. I don't recall ANYONE suggesting we could end up over .500 and yet we very well might. It certainly is a real possibility. What's to complain about? Walsh said he wanted to clear space and remain competitive. He has, and we are. How bout we wait until his plan has been Bismarcked before we moan, eh?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

At the end of last season....I expected a plan of getting rid of Isiah's 2 MLE players and the players Isiah traded for accept Marbury and Rose final contracts. 
I wanted us to trade for TJ Ford and J.O'Neal....plus draft OJ Mayo, Eric Gordon, or Brook Lopez. 

*I Hate the Donnie Walsh 2010 Plan....*

the way Walsh is going about it with our young players.....there is no plan B or C that comes with this 2010 Plan....plus being the only idiot to publically broadcast it in his first speech as the Knick President....I guess New York Fans put the Fear of Layden & Isiah in him to use the same 2010-Plan that several top teams were already set up for last season: Miami, Spurs, Cavs, Phoenix, Toronto, GS, Portland, Houston, Dallas, and Nets.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Again.....*

We would have no idea what the contingency plans are. Obviously the situation will be highly fluid which will not allow for specific plans to be in place. I have confidence in these guys. Its OK if you want to criticize these guys for the deals they made but I have not seen anything, anywhere that suggests there might have been better offers available. In fact, there were very loud whispers that these guys were either completely untradeable or nearly untradeable. It might have been different in a year where less teams were trying to get below the cap but it is what it is. I would have liked to get more but holding out would have been a gamble that might have blown up the plan. Let's face facts. Curry is the only real hindrance to being in a postiion to either trade or sign two major impact players and I think he will be moved.....eventually. Jeffries will be easier to move since he is versatile and has a much lower salary. He's a Western Conference kind of player. At this point, we are where Walshtoni said we would be.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Also....*

TJ Ford and JO do nothing for us. Ford is a big time injury risk and JO is finished. Besides...who would we have traded?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Also....*



alphaorange said:


> TJ Ford and JO do nothing for us. Ford is a big time injury risk and JO is finished. Besides...who would we have traded?


tj ford would do nothing in d'antoni's offense? are you crazy? duhon is putting up 12 and 8, ford would be in the 15-18 point range to go along with 10+ assists. hell, he could put up nashlike numbers in that system(without the shooting percentages of course).


----------



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

just curious as to why wade wouldn't come to ny?? it's one thing if he signs with the heat again, but why not ny and somewhere else?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

ThreePointer said:


> just curious as to why wade wouldn't come to ny?? it's one thing if he signs with the heat again, but why not ny and somewhere else?



Pat Riley gave D.Wade the entire low down on why he QUIT coaching in New York after going 7 games in the FINALS. 

The Knick Organization is not on the "Same-Page" with each other....Owner, Management, Coaching, and Players, all have different agenda. 

Recalling the Knicks first 4 preseason games this season where Knick-Fans became very optimistic after watching new coach Dantoni's system working so well with 10 of the Knick Players (Curry, James, Jefferies, Roberson, and Gallo, were not included). 
We Knick-Fans became more and more optimistic after each game we witness the drastic change in style and our two top players (Marbury & Zach) had that star winning effort of complimentary performance in it during each Preseason game....to the point where it was obvious the Knicks were an above .500 team under this new system this season. 

Some of the Knicks untradeable Players were actually coachable to raise their Trade value worth their contract salary is what I witness in the Knicks preseason game.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I hate how people just awesome all these players want to play for new york.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

iversonfan 349 said:


> I hate how people just awesome all these players want to play for new york.


People? Who are you referring to?


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> People? Who are you referring to?


Almost everybody even espn analysts are saying it like its a done deal. I dont see lebron or wade leaveing for new york that would be a huge downgrade. I could see a guy like bosh going there but it wont be enough to make the knicks a great team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

iversonfan 349 said:


> Almost everybody even espn analysts are saying it like its a done deal. I dont see lebron or wade leaveing for new york that would be a huge downgrade. I could see a guy like bosh going there but it wont be enough to make the knicks a great team.


Yeah I'm not drinking that Lebron/Wade to Knicks kool-aid, the plan is real shaky but it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------

